# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Chihiros Aquatic Studio LED lights LED601

## ZIr

Anyone tried this before? http://www.casnb.com/en/ProductView.Asp?id=10 Am interested in the bottom left model on the page for my new aquascape.

Saw them at Sunpets and look like a copy of the ADA Aquasky 601 but at a fraction of the price plus Sunpets has 20% discount till CNY. Colour wise seems slightly yellowish than my UP Aqua Pro Z-Led that I'm using for my nano tank. Somewhat like the sun.

Sorry in advance if I used any wrong terminology, am still learning.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

It looks like a good choice if you like those thick acrylic-style stand designs... there are other similar "aquasky copies" like the Nana Uno or StarLitz brand lights available at other LFS too (and the dozens of different other brands using the same acrylic stand on TaoBao). They all have similar design, just that the LED power and arrangements are different. I guess you just have to see which setups you prefer.

It uses LEDs with 7,000K color temps, hence more towards the yellowish/orangey range (like overcast sky effect), compared to the Up Aqua Z-Series which uses 8,000K-10,000K color temp which is more towards the whitish/bluish range (like clear blue sky effect).

The chihiros model runs at 72 x 0.5W LEDs (36W of power) though, so its more than twice the LEDs and watt power of the Z-Series, it'll be like using more than 2 x units of the Z-Series. If you are running a high-tech Co2 injected tank, then the extra lighting could improve plant growth and speed (or you have to adjust the photoperiod/distance of stand to moderate the extra light intensity).

----------


## Ingen

I have the 1ft version, too powerful in my opinion for low tech and depending on the plants you are intending to have. I lower it by 1/2 power using the wireless module for my rescape 1ft with co2 and mainly ferns and mosses. So far algae issues at minimal other than fuzzy like algae on the panels after close to 2 months.

----------


## ZIr

Thanks for feedback bros UA and Ingen. I intend to use it with CO2 injection. No chiller though, just Ista fan that I've been using to keep my low tech nano at 27c. 

I've proceeded to buy. Luckily bought in time on CNY eve coz that was last day of 20% discount. It's siting in my storeroom till I get some other minor stuff for my new scape

----------


## boiwonder

> Thanks for feedback bros UA and Ingen. I intend to use it with CO2 injection. No chiller though, just Ista fan that I've been using to keep my low tech nano at 27c. 
> 
> I've proceeded to buy. Luckily bought in time on CNY eve coz that was last day of 20% discount. It's siting in my storeroom till I get some other minor stuff for my new scape



HBK16, Hello! Newbie here! & thats for 60 cm right? I thought of getting it as well at GC for 45cm on CNY Eve but no stock. how much does it cost you?

----------


## ZIr

> HBK16, Hello! Newbie here! & thats for 60 cm right? I thought of getting it as well at GC for 45cm on CNY Eve but no stock. how much does it cost you?


Yes it's for 60cm. It was selling at $240 before discount at Sun Pets bro. Will probably unbox this weekend when I begin my new project  :Smile:

----------


## ZIr

> Think for Chihiro, Sun petgamart seems to have their own corner room dedicated for these stuff. U apply member can get discount for x years ..... that was what I was told.


Wow, didn't know they have membership. The staff didn't tell me about it. Next time I drop by I'll ask. They have some pretty but expensive stuff in that corner room, some what like GC's front area showcasing BW products.

----------


## tropic

> Wow, didn't know they have membership. The staff didn't tell me about it. Next time I drop by I'll ask. They have some pretty but expensive stuff in that corner room, some what like GC's front area showcasing BW products.


Got to ask the young chap manning the counter...didnt expect he is the staff when he was browsing the shelves. That corner room is the chihiro section.

----------


## freezze

this light set is quite a good build.. the lights are real bright with dimmer control. 
i been using the 602 for more than 6months, so far so good.
I got mine from taobao..

----------


## Bieffe

Which seller from taopao?
I aim the 601 but the Chinese written I cannot understand. Dunno 1 for soil 1 for grass?
Much cheaper man.

----------


## Bieffe

uploadfromtaptalk1425049957108.jpgI'm getting a 60cm set. But the 601 model has 2 diff models show there what's the diff?

----------


## freezze

See this for the explanation 

Untitled.jpg

i got this model
602 Led light.jpg

----------


## Bieffe

Power up see the power leh.

----------


## freezze

very bright if i max the 2 light tube.. currently i only using the lowest setting.

----------


## Bieffe

Why not get the single row...I feel the dual roll like over kill.

----------


## freezze

better to overpower then underpower the lighting. Since they comes with dimmer control, you can dimmer it if the light is too strong.

----------


## Ingen

You got the dimmer control from sun pets?

----------


## freezze

the set that i bought comes with it.

----------


## skytan

> this light set is quite a good build.. the lights are real bright with dimmer control. 
> i been using the 602 for more than 6months, so far so good.
> I got mine from taobao..


May I know which forwarder did you use?
4px didn't allow it to be shipped over

 :Sad:

----------


## freezze

> May I know which forwarder did you use?
> 4px didn't allow it to be shipped over


can't help on that as i got my LED from one of my colleague's friend whom regularly buy stuff from taobao. I just give him brand and model of the LED and the website. He will then consolidation all the other stuffs and ship it over together.

----------


## tropic

I am just like curious...why these type of lights doesnt comes in larger sizes above 60cm...

----------


## Bieffe

Due to the design. I reckon with length longer than 2ft the center maybe buckle due to lack of support?

----------


## skytan

Or maybe you can trying putting vertical instead of horizontal .

Across hard no support unless on the bracing .

----------


## boiwonder

Bought the Chihiros 45cm 27w last week. It turns out good! The best part is the dimmer and its sleek design. Love it!
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427471375.667344.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

